# Permanent Residence



## karenvz (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

I have been is SA from the UK since 1981, when we came here I had my own permanent residence. With getting married and my dad going back overseas I can't find the original or copy of my permanent residence. Can I get another one from Home Affairs or do I have to go through the process of re-applying from scratch. I am still a British citizen with a British passport married to a South African for 18 years.


----------

